# Cali connection "Girl scout cookies" 8th week of flowering.



## August's Anemone (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey guys,
I am in need of some advice, this is my first time making it this far into flowering.. so bear with me and shed some light if you will..kindly 

The strain is "girl scout cookie" from Cali Connection Currently at the end of my 8th week of flowering, but im unsure about how i should go about the flush. Im in a 5Gal dwc bucket, using fox farm's entire line-up, minus the "Big Bloom" 

This is an 8-9 week strain according to CC. Which means i should start my flush today... right?
The flowers just dont look ready yet to me.. some of the stigmas have begun to transitionin color & recede into the swollen catalyxs, but the trichomes are still cloudy..
If i flush now will they be 5%-10% amber a week from now? Im stumped... i dont even know if the buds have swollen to capacity yet.. lol 
About 3 weeks ago i accidentally broke a mini cola, full of popcorn. I ran a smoke test after slow drying.. it was REAL Rounchy, and sticky icky.. but only gave me mental and perceptual effects. Any advice?


----------



## kristobal (Oct 14, 2013)

you should start flushing at least two weeks before you harvest
I cut when i have around 10% of trichomes that are turning amber but i like cerebral more than body high.
good luck


----------



## junior870 (Oct 14, 2013)

Dilute you're nutrients a bit more, but you have a have @ least 2 weeks. When you notice you're pistil's are all the same red/brown/whatever color, with no new white one's forming.. you'll notice you're sugar leaves covered in trichomes! she almost glows amber when mature. You're buds look good tho. keep at it.


----------



## August's Anemone (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you. But what exsctly do you mean? 2 weeks before i flush or harvest?


----------



## Rold2Tight (Oct 14, 2013)

August's Anemone said:


> Thank you. But what exsctly do you mean? 2 weeks before i flush or harvest?


Before flush IMO. That gal looks to have at least 3, maybe 4 weeks left before she's done  I am seeing few brown pistils and tons of vibrant white ones. Here's a pic of one of my GSC's at week 7, or so, (2 weeks ago). She isn't ripe yet, but she's turnin' real PURPLE....LOL Soon 



Good luck

R2T


----------



## August's Anemone (Oct 15, 2013)

Rold2Tight said:


> Before flush IMO. That gal looks to have at least 3, maybe 4 weeks left before she's done  I am seeing few brown pistils and tons of vibrant white ones. Here's a pic of one of my GSC's at week 7, or so, (2 weeks ago). She isn't ripe yet, but she's turnin' real PURPLE....LOL Soon
> 
> View attachment 2858381
> 
> ...


Oh wow, i began flushing her yesterday.
But im going to begin feeding again. Atleast for another 10 days or so 
My gsc has alot of purple in the buds.. and it seems to be spreading, like a contagion.
Thankss for the help.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Oct 15, 2013)

Man, I'm just now finishing up chopping/harvesting my first grow, and I ran into several similar symptoms as you as far as some buds being slightly premature at week 8. 

In my experience, the best thing you can do for your plants is give them enough time. I had pH problems in the beginning of flower that really fucked my bud growth up and cost me some yield. A lot of the colas didn't quite fill out even after letting 8 week strains run 9 to 10 weeks. BUT, even tho they didn't quite fill out, giving them the extra time definitely helped them develop fully.

I think your plants are looking pretty good, and I don't think they need 3-4 more weeks. The calyxes look like they are swelling nicely. I wouldn't judge it by the hairs either, go by the calyxes and the trichs. If you start flushing now I'd say she'll be ready in 2 weeks. It can suptise you how much the buds plump up in that last little bit, but don't expect the colas to completely gill out if they havent by now.

Good luck bro, I would love to run that strain.


----------



## Rusty Trikes (Oct 15, 2013)

That baby has 2 weeks to go. Flush her and no more nutes. Her fans leaves will yellow and fall off and your sugar leaves and pistils will turn all kinds of wild colors as she sucks the nutrients out of the leaves and moves them around within her. Use a microscope and test samples from different places on the plant to check for peak ripeness. I know that she will initially lose color and begin to look sad, but that is perfectly normal. Remember, this is the END of the plants life-cycle and she is supposed to show signs of aging. If you keep on giving her nutes and she is still bright green and healthy looking when you harvest then your buds are going to taste like straight-up fertilizer!


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree with junior. When I think I'm two weeks away from harvest, I back off the nutrients [depending on the condition of the plant off-course] but I never flush* except for it's last watering, when it's just water. If you start flushing now & the plant goes 3 more weeks until harvest, then your plant has been without vital nutrients for that time.
I tried flushing one plant out of three once, to see what the difference was between flushed & not. I could not tell the slightest teeniest eeniest difference between the two nor could my mates.
* I grow in coco now. When I grew recirculating flood & drain I always ran water with just a little carb for the last 5-7 days so go figure.

I did read on a thread here where one guy said from his experiment that the LEAVES tasted different, not the bud, & gave a detailed explanation of how plants don't store nutes in the flower but in the stalk & leaf [sorry, I tried to find the post but can't] & so forth.

If you have more than one plant, try flushing one & not the other & see for yourself


----------



## BWG707 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've harvested a GSC (SCM) at 8 1/2 weeks and the high is very nice- a feel good, giggly high. I've got another that ill be harvesting at about 10 1/2 weeks, it's gone almost completely purple. I'm just experimenting to see what the extra time will do. Both plants were grown outdoors, one in ground the other in a clay pot. The in ground plant (already harvested) was twice as big and healthier than the potted pot. I think the potted plant might be rootbound. Ill post back with a smoke report on the second harvest. Very strange looking strain.


----------



## Earliss (Oct 22, 2013)

looks like it can go for another week or so just my 2cents


----------



## Rold2Tight (Oct 23, 2013)

Not that this has any bearing on your harvest time. But here's the previously posted GSC, at almost week 10 and, ready to chop ..... finally  Like BWG707, I had to chop the other GSC a bit early. This one has been through tough times too and is the last of 11 plants to be harvested. So 8 1/2 - 10 weeks is a good range 




R2T


----------



## BWG707 (Oct 23, 2013)

I would Agee, 8 1/2 to 10wks, possibly longer depending on conditions.


----------



## August's Anemone (Oct 24, 2013)

I decided, and proceeded with the flush.
She is now 9 days in the flush... by tje looks of things i guess i could have fed her for another weekor so. But this is my first harvest, so if anything i just wanted to prove to myself i could actually do this. 
Needless to say i feel accomplished heh
Feedback?


----------



## August's Anemone (Oct 24, 2013)

Rold2Tight said:


> Not that this has any bearing on your harvest time. But here's the previously posted GSC, at almost week 10 and, ready to chop ..... finally  Like BWG707, I had to chop the other GSC a bit early. This one has been through tough times too and is the last of 11 plants to be harvested. So 8 1/2 - 10 weeks is a good range
> 
> View attachment 2868461View attachment 2868462
> 
> ...


She's gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## BWG707 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just sampled some of my 10+wk GSC. It hasn't cured yet but the high is very similar to the 8wk GSC except it lasts longer. The buds seemed heavier and thicker. I can't really judge the taste and smell because it hasn't cured. One thing I've noticed about this strain is that there is not much smell when dried and cured. I seen and sampled the same mother plant clones grown indoors and outdoors and both are the same, smell and taste. Although I'm not one to critique taste, I just don't get all these fruit, cheese, diesel, etc tastes like I hear a lot of people talking about. It's probably just me. I do get different smells and tastes but I've never tasted pineapple, blueberry, etc. in any of those strains.


----------



## August's Anemone (Oct 24, 2013)

Would it be alright to hang dry in my tent with the cabon filter sucking air, rather than having a fan blowing air in the tent?


----------



## adower (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes. You never want to have fans blow on the buds while drying. Dries them out to quick. If anything have the fan point at the ceiling and oscilate to get air movement.


----------



## adower (Oct 29, 2013)

August's Anemone said:


> I decided, and proceeded with the flush.
> She is now 9 days in the flush... by tje looks of things i guess i could have fed her for another weekor so. But this is my first harvest, so if anything i just wanted to prove to myself i could actually do this.
> Needless to say i feel accomplished heh
> Feedback?


Good job! Making it 10 weeks is a task itself. Just be on your toes. You next grow might not go as well as this one did. My first grow went awesome. 2nd grow sucked. You will know if you have a green thumb when you come into obsticles and still can finish the grow.


----------



## Lostnz (Jun 23, 2016)

GreyLord said:


> I agree with junior. When I think I'm two weeks away from harvest, I back off the nutrients [depending on the condition of the plant off-course] but I never flush* except for it's last watering, when it's just water. If you start flushing now & the plant goes 3 more weeks until harvest, then your plant has been without vital nutrients for that time.
> I tried flushing one plant out of three once, to see what the difference was between flushed & not. I could not tell the slightest teeniest eeniest difference between the two nor could my mates.
> * I grow in coco now. When I grew recirculating flood & drain I always ran water with just a little carb for the last 5-7 days so go figure.
> 
> ...



Try giving you're plant 3 weeks of ph plain water then u and ya mates smoke that compare to you're style of flush. And I bet u will notice a huge difference. Entire plant yellow leaves right down to popcorn not a green leaf insite. And a mild green/yellow surgar leafs closest to buds


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 23, 2016)

Lostnz said:


> Try giving you're plant 3 weeks of ph plain water then u and ya mates smoke that compare to you're style of flush. And I bet u will notice a huge difference. Entire plant yellow leaves right down to popcorn not a green leaf insite. And a mild green/yellow surgar leafs closest to buds


This is a 3 year old thread lol


----------



## Lostnz (Jun 23, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> This is a 3 year old thread lol


Lmao


----------



## sergio martinez (Jul 21, 2016)

i grow outdoors and have 2 gsc plants that are barley starting to flower and season hasn't changed here in OC. what's going on? And i have 3 other plants that haven't shown flower signs


----------



## CapitainSpaulding (Dec 8, 2016)

ThorGanjason said:


> Man, I'm just now finishing up chopping/harvesting my first grow, and I ran into several similar symptoms as you as far as some buds being slightly premature at week 8.
> 
> In my experience, the best thing you can do for your plants is give them enough time. I had pH problems in the beginning of flower that really fucked my bud growth up and cost me some yield. A lot of the colas didn't quite fill out even after letting 8 week strains run 9 to 10 weeks. BUT, even tho they didn't quite fill out, giving them the extra time definitely helped them develop fully.
> 
> ...


I know this is a old ass thread. But I'm having the same problem as you. The main cola isn't filling out. And the colas are airy as hell. I'm not happy with Cali connection's GSC at all. Even though this threads is years old, I had the write something. In case someone new is reading it like me. I prey that the clones will come out a little different. I'm just pissed off about this. This is the most I ever payed for seeds in my life & that's what I get. Thanks Cali connection.


----------



## andlund0930 (Dec 9, 2016)

CapitainSpaulding said:


> I know this is a old ass thread. But I'm having the same problem as you. The main cola isn't filling out. And the colas are airy as hell. I'm not happy with Cali connection's GSC at all. Even though this threads is years old, I had the write something. In case someone new is reading it like me. I prey that the clones will come out a little different. I'm just pissed off about this. This is the most I ever payed for seeds in my life & that's what I get. Thanks Cali connection.[/QUOTE
> I also ran CC GSC. Two Phenos. One vigorous growing, med internode stretch, and hermied, quick flower(8weeks). Although I never found a pollen sac. And the other was a stretched thin stemmed plant that turned out to be the better of the two went 10 weeks. Both plants were very dense and heavy. Maybe not enough lighting ? They both were fire but the thin stretched pheno was the keeper. Neither was loud but smell was there. I would say though there was nothing "Girl Scout cookie" about either. Just some good smoke.


----------

